# zischen ?



## knorck (8. Februar 2005)

Wir drehen gerade ein Video in der Schule und ich bin in der ehrenvollen Aufgabe den Soundeditor zu spielen.

Nun ist es der Fall, dass in einer 3d Animation an verschiedenen Häusern schnell vorbeigefahren wird.
Wie kann man dann solch ein "Zischen" hinbekommen?
Es geht da um das Zischen, wenn man an den Häusern vorbei kommt, ne 

Zur verfügung stehen mir audition 1.5 (trial), goldwave und audacity (weiß grad nicht wie's genau geschrieben wird).

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Februar 2005)

Ich hab das mal so gemacht, dass ich mit einem Bambusstab dicht an einen Mikrofon vorbegehauen hab.
Ich hoffe wir meinen das gleiche "Zischen".
Das kannst du dann noch langsamer oder tiefer oder was auch immer machen.

Hoffe das hilft dir,
kuhlmaehn


----------



## knorck (8. Februar 2005)

Also einfach aufnehmen?
Danke  , womit das geklärt wäre.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. Februar 2005)

Oder mit nem Rauschen und Filtern nachbauen.. hmm.. interessantes Problem %)
Ich denke allerdings da spielt auch die Panorama Position & Veränderung  ne Rolle damit dieser "Vorbeifahren"-effekt entsteht.


----------



## StrangeBeatz (15. Februar 2005)

Solange das Sample nicht für kommerzielle Veröffentlichungen verwendet wird kannst dich ja mal auf hoerspielbox.de umschauen. Da sind ganz gute Samples von verschiedenen Atmospheren und Geräuschen. Vielleicht ist ja auch dein Zischen dabei...


----------

